
Google Docs Link Crashes Google Chrome - crummy
Adding text here so HN doesn&#x27;t turn this into a direct link. Crashes Chrome 77 on my Mac and PC.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;&#x2F;
======
devy
Google Chrome 77 and 78 both crashed on macOS.

Brave Browser didn't crash - it gets standard Google 404 page with a title
"Error 404 (Not Found)!!1".

------
ahi
Happens on Chrome 77 on ubuntu as well. Doesn't appear to affect Chromium 76,
whether that's due to the Chromium or the 76 I dunno.

------
zamadatix
Interestingly not getting this crash on Vivaldi based on Chromium 77 but do
get it in Chrome 77.

------
GrumpyNl
The double slash makes it crash, only chrome

